# Glasgow, Scotland



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

(It's the one without the castle!)

Posting various self-taken photos from around the city of Glasgow here. Taken on my own craptastic digicam. (I apologize in advance for the quality, I hope to get a new camera soon  ) I mostly have photos from the city centre, but might branch out and post more photos of more areas and buildings as time goes on and I take more pictures.

*Commercial Centre*

What most consider the 'centre' of Glasgow. Laid on a grid-iron pattern and populated mainly with Victorian 19th century architecture, it is largely a retail area. For this thread's sake I'm going to say it mainly lies between Hope Street to the west, Buchanan Street to the east, the River Clyde to the south and Killermont/Renfrew Street to the north. (these were taken around February/March)









The corner of the pedestrianized Buchanan and Sauchiehall Streets, something of an unofficial focal point of the city.

Heading down Buchanan Street...




































Remember to look up!































































A small weekend market provides a welcome relief from the big fashion chains




































St. Enoch Square


















An old cast iron warehouse, now a chain pub









Around Central Station








































































Assorted others:





















































































































George Square and Glasgow City Chambers


----------



## Snowy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow, those pictures just blew me away! I knew Glasgow had some impressive architecture, but not on that scale. It also looks very American somehow, the style of some of the architecture and with it's grid system.

What a great-looking city, willl have to check it out in the flesh sometime!


----------



## Plaas (Dec 16, 2008)

Good pics! Glasgow looks much better than I expected. I always thought it was just another grey industrial town with 70's crap and some poor older streets. The Glasgow you show us is a city with beautiful contrast and lots of fine 19th century architecture. I like that. Maybe I should come to Glasgow once


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Beautiful city. Was it particularly rich during the Victorian era? The facades are all laid in stone. How many Scots and Englishmen are there for comparison?


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

^^ What I've heard, the city was at is peak at the beginning of the 1900's ('the second city of the Empire', after London) and has declined afterwards. Population has almost halved since. But as far as I've understood there is some sort of growth in the last decade.

There are 60 million Englismen and 5 million Scots, but that doesn't really matter. There are 10 million Belgians and 16 million Dutch still Brussels is larger than Amsterdam.

I'll be visiting Glasgow in a couple of weeks, and this thread really sparked my enthusiasm!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Lovely pics, Glasgow is indeed a beautiful city with many fine buildings, lots of which are not shown here. most british cities have reputations of grim industrial towns that come from literature during the industrial revolution, that often focused on the worst aspects of life but the money had to go somewhere and it often went on architecture as shown here.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos from Glasgow :cheers:


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Snowy: Thanks! And I know what you mean about the 'American' feel, it's almost a mash of American and European architecture, with the big statements of the height of the British Empire with a subtle mix of 'Scots' influence in many of the buildings.

Plaas: Good to know I changed another misled perception of the city! Although I'd be lying if I said it was a perfect Victorian city, planners and politicians conspired to 'redevelop' the entire city in the 60's, and as a result a lot was demolished. Luckily the concrete estates are mostly in the inner suburban parts of town, and much of the city centre and inner city remains intact.

VelesHomais: It was often referred to as the Second City of The British Empire (although Birmingham and Manchester may also have something to say about that) and was built on the back of Shipbuilding and other heavy industries (mainly gone now) so yes, the city was very rich, or at least, those in charge of the city were. 

Although the city was a reasonably prosperous and pleasant place before the Industrial Revolution, little remains from that time. 

Arrrgh: Hope you enjoy your visit! The population issue is an extremely complicated one, before post-war redevelopment, over a million people lived within city boundaries, this was cut down to around 600 000 and has hovered near that ever since, although the Greater Glasgow area, including suburbs _outwith_ city boundaries sits at 1.2 million. 

The population hasn't really changed that much, it's just been greatly spread out. In a sensible world the city limits would be expanded to cover these suburbs. But yes, the City of Glasgow has been slowly gaining population over the last decade.


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Sweet Zombie Jesus said:


> The population hasn't really changed that much, it's just been greatly spread out. In a sensible world the city limits would be expanded to cover these suburbs. But yes, the City of Glasgow has been slowly gaining population over the last decade.


Yeah... administrative boundaries suck :lol:
In the Netherlands there are actually three cities of over a million, but the largest municipality is 770,000... Must be the same in Scotland then.

I'm really looking forward to my visit, I'm in love with Britain but have never been to Scotland. I think I'm going to like it!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Looks very grand!


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Arrrgh said:


> Yeah... administrative boundaries suck :lol:
> In the Netherlands there are actually three cities of over a million, but the largest municipality is 770,000... Must be the same in Scotland then.


Actually it's just Glasgow that suffers this to such an extent (that I know of) in Scotland, The Edinburgh boundary extends into open countryside!

Anyway;

*Merchant City*

The eastern part of the city centre is the oldest, and a settlement has existed at the lowest forded point of the River Clyde since pre-historic times, and the city as we know it first grew up from the river northwards along High Street to the Cathedral, when a religious site was founded there in the 6th century. 

In the 17th century the cities first major growth spurt spread the city westwards as wealthy tobacco traders built their homes in the area now known as the Merchant city. Later during the Industrial Revolution this area was dominated by large warehouses and older tenements. 

After becoming run down during much of the 20th century the area has been renewed. Fashion retailers, bars and restaraunts occupy old tenements and banks and markets and warehouses have been converted to loft apartments. New residential buildings have sprung up to fill in gaps although there is still ground left over, and the Trongate part of town near the original Glasgow Cross is dominated by discount stores.

Into the Merchant City from Buchanan Street


















Gallery of Modern Art, formerly a 'Tobacco Lord's' mansion, since considerably extended










Infamous Duke of Wellington statue, who always has a cone on his head









Another surviving traders house









Ingram Street


























































































Around Glasgow Cross



























A small corner of the city with many independent stores and art galleries


















Old warehouses and commercial buildings


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

I think that the Duke would look better without the cone. 

What I meant about Scots and Englishmen is, what the breakdown by nationality is in Glasgow itself like?


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ Not sure, I can't find any statistics by google, I can only say the population is reasonably mixed but the vast majority of people, especially in suburban areas, are 'Scottish' by origin.


----------



## Le Penseur (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh, I love Glasgow! I visited the city in February and was really impressed by the architecture (yes there is a bit of an American feeling), the shops, the people, the atmosphere... I stayed at my friend's place in the West End, also a very cool area! The developments along the Clyde are nice too, although it didn't feel very cozy to walk around there.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

What is the oldest building in Glasgow?


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

The 'Glasgow corner' 

Once you notice it, you keep seeing it.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

VelesHomais said:


> What is the oldest building in Glasgow?


Definitely the cathedral although very little of the actual city fabric (as in non-religious 'everyday' buildings) is left from before the 18th century. The Provand's Lordship is the oldest house in the city, built in 1471, it gives an idea of how the 'grander' medieval buildings would have looked, but unfortunately no more remain in the city centre.

Le Penseur: Glad you enjoyed it! The West End is probably my favourite part of the city (don't have many photos of it yet though!) I agree about the riverside though... some shiny new buildings but not a lot in the way of 'riverscape'. But hopefully there will be more development soon, and a proposed marina to bring more boats onto the water!

cybertect: Its a pesky little feature  I dont know who first came up with the idea of curving the corner then sticking a turret (optional) on top, but I have to thank them.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks! Both look wonderful.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Sweet Zombie Jesus said:


> cybertect: Its a pesky little feature  I dont know who first came up with the idea of curving the corner then sticking a turret (optional) on top, but I have to thank them.


I had my attention drawn to it many years ago in a lecture by Leslie Martin when he was talking about the design of the Royal Scottish Academy of Music and Drama. You'll find his interpretation subtly incorporated into the principal corners of the building.


----------



## LSyd (Aug 31, 2003)

thanks for pics of my favorite city in the world

-


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Absolutely outstanding! :applause:

Magnificent architecture, both old and modern. Everyone I know who has visited Glasgow has told me it's a thriving and interesting city. :bow:


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

I was lured into the city centre during the week with the promise of a night out; when it didn't happen, I thought I'd get some pictures to ensure it wasn't a complete waste of a trip:

Merchant City:








































































City Centre:








































































The 'International Financial Services District': (IFSD for short, presumably because no one actually calls it that.)



























Unfortunately the recession has decimated most of the high-rise proposals in the area, but new office buildings and refurbishment of nasty mid-20th century concrete structures have succeeded in bringing much investment and jobs to the area (still quite deserted in the evenings)






















































Before: right - After: left 






















































Down by the river:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Looks better than I thought. The 19th century architecture is great!


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Some better pics (not much better though ) so I'm reviving this...

...lovely weather for once!












































































































^something of a love it or hate it building... I like it


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Great! Quite a comprehensive guide to the city's fine architecture.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Amazing tour .


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

geoff and Herbie: Thanks very much


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Going west...

*Blytheswood Hill*

Laid out in the early 1800's, Blytheswood Hill represents the first large-scale movement of the wealthier classes to the west away from the unplanned core of the city (today the Merchant City) in a similar move to the Edinburgh New Town a few decades before. It is (obviously) set on a hill, primarily made up of Georgian townhouse accommodation dotted with more recent interventions, set on a very mini-American style grid-iron pattern of 92m x 90m (Compared to New York's 70m x 250m midtown grid)

Although established as a residential area it is, along with the Financial Services District down the hill, mainly used for office accommodation.



























































































At the top of the hill is Blytheswood Square...













































...from which rather nice views back down to the city below can be had.



























A nearby church of some note (now a bar/restaurant I believe),


















And the St. Vincent Street Church, designed by Alexander 'Greek' Thompson, built in 1859,



























a rather more gloomy, sombre church nearby for comparison,


----------



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

Impressive, why does Glasgow get over looked during the is Manchester or Birmingham the UK's second city arguments?


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Becausee its 3rd biggest after them and is the largest city in Scotland and so doesnt really need any extra coudos.


----------



## AMS guy (Jun 27, 2003)

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m305/ross_fox/Glasgow Grand Tour/STH73494.jpg

^^ Great building, could stand on Manhattan.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

An architectural smorgasbord. Although Edinburgh might still be my favourite place in Scotland.


----------



## the_sage (Nov 27, 2009)

Urbanista1 said:


> An architectural smorgasbord. Although Edinburgh might still be my favourite place in Scotland.


Whichever one is your favorite I find it interesting that in Scotland... a place of only 5 million people there are two cities of this quality! (no disrespect to Aberdeen etc.)


----------



## JohnnyFive (Jul 28, 2008)

the_sage said:


> Whichever one is your favorite I find it interesting that in Scotland... a place of only 5 million people there are two cities of this quality! (no disrespect to Aberdeen etc.)


Aberdeen and other small cities, towns and villages are nice too and unique in their own way but don't get much exposure.

I will try and post some photos of Aberdeen, "The Granite City" later today.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

*the sage*: Agreed with Cardiff on this one. Though it may have been Second City at one point (a long time ago) it's more important for the city to focus on it's current position and strengths and carve out its own niche based on this. As another forumer posted on the Glasgow forum recently, Second City status is largely irrelevant in the UK, as after London, it's a looong way down.

*AMS guy*: It is indeed. Quite an important one too, one of the first prefabricated cast-iron frame buildings ever constructed.

*Urbanista1*: Yeah Glasgow might have the size and variety of architecture, but to me it still can't match Edinburgh's all out beauty.

*JohnnyFive*: I look forward to seeing them! Aberdeen is a vastly underrated city in my eyes.

Thanks for the comments everyone  really ought to get out and take more photos...


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I must say Glasgow has built some of the nicest modern buildings in Britain. Certainly not major skyscrapers but it definitely has a fabulous array of midrise modern buildings. Very clean and sophisticated. kay:


----------



## armael (Sep 9, 2006)

I have a few things to say about Glasgow. I'm in love with it's beautiful buildings.
ahhh Glasgow is the name of my old middle school.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Some images of the *Glasgow School of Art* building (built 1897-1909) by Charles Rennie Mackintosh, who was known for obsessive attention to detail, love of Japanese designs, stylized motifs and symbols and being years ahead of his time. It's elegant, uncluttered and functional (yet still decorated) design has been described as a precursor to the Modernist movement.










Entrance:









Large windows to let in plenty of north light preferred by artists:


















The crap across the road is thankfully/finally scheduled for demolition and replacement with something a little more, erm... good:









Eastern facade:









Western facade:


















The southern side is difficult to photograph from the street, but it is a huge, gray render facade punched with smaller windows of varying size, not dissimilar to an old castle; indeed traditional Scots architecture was a big influence for Mackintosh:









As I was there, I took a few pictures of the area around the art school campus, *Garnethill*. Perched on a hill on the northern edge of the city centre it is quiet and oft-overlooked outside the immediate art school campus, and is mainly residential.










A little park/garden









Although with quite a few decent, interesting buildings, the area could use some TLC, but luckily the atmosphere given off is one of scruffy charm rather than dereliction





















































































































New school buildings



























It's a teeny tiny church


















Lest we forget hno:









Despite being on quite a steep hill, when the area was planned out the city grid was simply extended over the hill, rather than submitting to the contours, hence there are some pretty decent views over the West End and City Centre




































just a street or two away from the noise and clutter of Sauchiehall Street


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

An architecture lesson in itself. :applause:


----------



## Aussie Bhoy (Sep 24, 2002)

Excellent collection of photos.

Whenever I visit I always like the area near the University, Kelvingrove and Hillhead.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks guys  I'd agree, west end is the best end!


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Great thread. I've been to Glasgow in June and liked it a lot.

Some pictures I took really resemble yours 

you:









me:

IMG_4681 by WindwalkerNld, on Flickr


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Autumn walk around the West End and Kelvingrove Park.










*Charing Cross/Finnieston*


















New and old



























Along Argyle Street, a long tenement street in an increasingly 'bohemian' area

















































































New building, not too sure about it













































The often hidden backs of the tenements


















Kelvingrove Museum and the University









Kelvingrove Art Gallery and Museum was opened in 1901 along with a major exhibition held in the park









The entrance facing the street is actually the 'rear' entrance, as the building was meant to face toward the park and the rest of the exhibition. Despite this the entrance facing Argyle Street was (obviously) used more. There is an urban myth that the architect was so disapointed by this he jumped to his death from one of the buildings towers.









Kelvin Hall, built opposite the museum shortly after, in a similar style









Across the river, into *Kelvingrove Park*




































Overlooked by the main university building




































Up the hill to *Park Circus*




































On to *Woodlands*


















Another tenement area, this one has various streets with grass and trees planted down the middle


















fun fun fun!


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

I love the immense architectural legacy of Victorian Glasgow. By far my fav regional British city. There's a real sense of wealth and history on almost every street.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the comment! And I should say now I've been through your Belfast thread I'm incredibly impressed by the city, considering I'm ashamed to say I knew very little about it before I joined the forum, despite being so close geographically.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Winters coming, but I get to play with my new camera


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Stunning last picture! And the best modern groudscrapers in Britain.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

PortoNuts said:


> Stunning last picture! And the best modern groudscrapers in Britain.


That's Royal Exchange Square, will get another picture soon at night, looks pretty good... although I personally wouldn't think of those 'modern groundscrapers' as anything particularly special.


----------



## Fortyfiver (Oct 15, 2004)

It's always a pleasure to see new pictures of my native city - they bring back many good memories. Thank you, SZJ!

One thing has me wondering - Many of the commercial buildings pictured in the city centre and up by Blythswood Square have "To Let" signs. Is there an ongoing surplus of office space in Glasgow, or are these vacancies due to the current economic environment? Is the percentage of vacant office space published, estimated, or even known? How would you say that Glasgow compares to other large UK cities in this respect?

Oh, and is Blythswood Square still as notorious at night as it was 40+ years ago?


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Fortyfiver said:


> It's always a pleasure to see new pictures of my native city - they bring back many good memories. Thank you, SZJ!
> 
> One thing has me wondering - Many of the commercial buildings pictured in the city centre and up by Blythswood Square have "To Let" signs. Is there an ongoing surplus of office space in Glasgow, or are these vacancies due to the current economic environment? Is the percentage of vacant office space published, estimated, or even known? How would you say that Glasgow compares to other large UK cities in this respect?
> 
> Oh, and is Blythswood Square still as notorious at night as it was 40+ years ago?


Thanks Fortyfiver!

I'm no economic expert (definitely not sure of the figures) but my understanding of the situation is that there is still relatively high demand for office space in the city, but this is from companies looking for large floorspaces in 'Grade A' offices, typically newly built office buildings such as this one. The buildings shown in the images above will be small lower quality offices, and the little companies and offices who would occupy them aren't doing too well right now, so they are left vacant.

I'm a layman though, so don't quote me on that!

As for Blythswood Sq., I believe most of the ladies have since moved down the hill to the financial area.


----------



## RapidTaco (May 7, 2008)

Fortyfiver said:


> It's always a pleasure to see new pictures of my native city - they bring back many good memories. Thank you, SZJ!
> 
> One thing has me wondering - Many of the commercial buildings pictured in the city centre and up by Blythswood Square have "To Let" signs. Is there an ongoing surplus of office space in Glasgow, or are these vacancies due to the current economic environment? Is the percentage of vacant office space published, estimated, or even known? How would you say that Glasgow compares to other large UK cities in this respect?
> 
> Oh, and is Blythswood Square still as notorious at night as it was 40+ years ago?


I work in this industry and Sweet Zombie is correct. Insofar as office take-up and demand, Glasgow city centre again comes in second after London in the UK and is far and away the largest market in Scotland. The biggest demand is for large floor-plates and the city continues to attract large companies to its new office stock. The smaller, older offices are struggling a little at present. However, business start-up rates in both Glasgow and Edinburgh are on the up again following the recession. Therefore, I would expect to see more and more of the "To Let" signs coming down as we head out of recession.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

*Lovely. Would love to visit Glasgow!*


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

Awesome pictures of a great city! I've only been to Glasgow a few times as a visitor, but the city is very special. Not only is there nowhere like it in the UK, but there is nowhere like Glasgow in the world. Tourists often just go to Edinburgh, but Glasgow offers a far grittier, more "real" experience, where you'll brush shoulders with people who are the true salt of the earth (in my opinion). The city itself is very gritty, but the grittiness is all part of the beauty. Even the more brutalist 60's stuff is amazing....even the concrete overpasses and the famous Red Road flats, which I heard they're knocking down? Glasgow's sense of grandeur has to be experienced. You feel like you're in a city of +6million people when you're there and the grandeur of the M8 motorway actually adds to the effect, even though some people hate it. The architecture in Glasgow is very unique too....as you can tell by these great pictures.

If Scotland were the US, Glasgow would be its New York, while Edinburgh would be Washington DC


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Comfortably Numb said:


> If Scotland were the US, Glasgow would be its New York, while Edinburgh would be Washington DC


That's how I've always viewed it! Now if only the two cities could properly team up they'd be a real global force to be reckoned with... in Europe at least...

As for the 'grit' comment, I'd definitely agree with you. As well as the grandeur. Glasgow has never done things half-arsed. From church/market town to trading port to industrial mega-centre to No Mean City to City of Culture. That's what gives the city it's identity I'd say, it's never afraid to charge forward, for better or worse; the present urban environment is testament to that.

As for the Red Road flats, yes they are to be demolished. I'll grudgingly admit something about them is really incredible, but they say that half of learning to drive is about knowing where you are going... these flats were built far from the city centre with few local amenities or transport links. They were doomed to failure from the start as far as I'm concerned.

And the M8 motorway is a tricky one... it gives an amazing approach to the city over the Kingston Bridge but there's no denying the many communities that were obliterated to build it. There's a possibility that with the new M74 extension diverting traffic south of the city centre, the section of the M8 cutting through the city centre many be downgraded. The city centre and west end could therefore be joined practically free from obstruction.

I live in hope


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Sweet Zombie Jesus said:


> Thanks for the comment! And I should say now I've been through your Belfast thread I'm incredibly impressed by the city.


Thanks! Great new pics btw. I hate that Glasgow is so overshadowed by Edinburgh, despite (imo) being far better.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Braved the ice and cold to take some more...














































Almost slipped on an icy patch taking this, so appreciate it!

















































































The beauty of the grid-iron street system... long uninterrupted street views punctuated by landmarks, hills, and 'kinks' in the road line.






















































And a few hours later, it snowed! So I got back out there...



























































































Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

A couple of pics just to keep this thing going till the next update...


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

The last one is the best, Glasgow seems to be more hilly than other cities, it makes it more interesting.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

PortoNuts said:


> The last one is the best, Glasgow seems to be more hilly than other cities, it makes it more interesting.


Thanks! Most of the city (apart from the flat areas by the river) are built on "drumlins", rolling hills made of sediment dumped here by the glaciers of the last ice age. It does give some pretty fantastic views where the grid streets march uninterrupted over the hills.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Have snowfalls been frequent in Glasgow this Winter?


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

It was quite heavy through December as with a lot of other places, but January has been mainly clear and dry.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos from Glasgow


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Yes it's been quite odd how nearly all of the accumulative snow came in December, especially so before Christmas, and since then, it's been a rather benign winter on the snow front bar some more stuff during the first week of the month.

Lovely photos of Glasgow in the snow though. Those hills make for some fantastic views of the city.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Another update, fairly short as these photos were taken while out on the street searching for a new job, so my heart's not really been in it. Mainly general streetscape shots from the *Hillhead/Dowanhill/Partick* areas of the West End.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

OK, as something of a change of scene, I'm posting some images here I took of the *New Gorbals*.

The Gorbals has had something of a difficult history. Originally an independent village south of the river, it became part of Glasgow during the cities industrial expansion. The area was rebuilt with grids of tenenments similar to the ones in the update above. It was essentially a southern extension of the city centre, with many shops, pubs, cinemas and industries. However it quickly deteriorated as overcrowding and poverty made it an infamous slum.

In a rather shortsighted decision, the entire area was demolished after recieving approval in 1957 (even the tenements that were still of a decent quality) and redeveloped with Modernist housing schemes and tower blocks that completely ignored the neighbourhood grid and surrounding city in their design and planning. 

These too deteriorated (and have themselves mostly been demolished or significantly refurbished) and have since been replaced, from the 1990's up to the present day, with contemporary homes which seek to reinstate the idea of the Gorbals as an urban neighbourhood.The following images are of this most recent incarnation of the long-sufering part of Glasgow.

The area was laid out by a single ruling masterplan, with individual blocks designed by different architects. The home are a mixture of private and social flats and townhouses, in order to try and bring in a mix of people.

The bridge leading from Glasgow Green to the New Gorbals









Looking toward the city centre





































My own favourite block...


















Artwork above the entrance































































Streetscape abruptly ends to the south, more land awaiting redevelopment









The ruined Caledonia Road Church, damaged by bombing during WWII


















Crown Street, the "centre" of the area, with local shops and services.









Attempt at traditional streetscape (piss-poor photo)




































Refurbished Modernist estate and tower blocks









All in all? I'd say it's a success. The homes are attractive and reasoneably dense. As someone who has only lived in Glasgow for a few years it's hard to believe this was once one of the most infamous, dangerous areas in the city. 

Much work is to be done, extending this urban area to cover nearby waste ground and underdeveloped Tradeston and Laurieston, but so far what's been done is pretty remarkeable. There was kids playing in the streets and courtyards and people stopping to chat in the street. Hardly sounds remarkeable but this is something which only happens in older, established communities usually so to see it in a modern development was genuinely uplifting.

I was a little annoyed at the "clashing" of architectural styles... I'd have preffered if the whole thing had been done by 2 or 3 architects following a pretty similar style, but that's entirely subjective. Also it's pretty quiet... having read up on the history of the area and the sheer urbanity it once possesed it was dissapointingly sleepy, as you can see in the pictures. If it hadn't been 4-5pm I'm sure there'd have been even less people.

But that's just nitpicking. Density builds up over time, and the population will change with it (although hopefully this wont destroy it's success at attracting families here). All in all, I think the beginnings of a succesful city neighbourhood have taken root here, and the Gorbals can finally look forward to a more succesful future.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

I like the mix of architectural styles and Glasgow's famous tower blocks look fantastic when refurbished. There's no need to demolish everything.

Once again, Glasgow is a surprising city! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again very nice photos from Glasgow


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

A walk around town during my lunch break earlier.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Amazing archtiecture!


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

There are certainly some great buildings in the St Vincent St area of the city.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks guys! St. Vincent is probably my favourite street in the city, architecturally. Many buildings feel more like shortened American skyscrapers rather than the standard British Victoriana, which while heavily ornamental never went particularly high. Had the wars and economic woes of the 30's and 40's not occured I reckon there would be a few Glasgow/Chicago style highrises around this area. Possibly something similar to the KBC Tower in Antwerp.

But we're still waiting for modern highrise to grace the city centre


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

What a nice collection of images! This has been added to my favorites!


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Sweet Zombie Jesus said:


> Thanks guys! St. Vincent is probably my favourite street in the city, architecturally. Many buildings feel more like shortened American skyscrapers rather than the standard British Victoriana, which while heavily ornamental never went particularly high. Had the wars and economic woes of the 30's and 40's not occured I reckon there would be a few Glasgow/Chicago style highrises around this area. Possibly something similar to the KBC Tower in Antwerp.
> 
> But we're still waiting for modern highrise to grace the city centre


Shame Elphinstone wasn't built. I would have formed a grand landmark at the approach to the downtown section of the street.


----------



## Jesús E. Salgado (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Sweet Zombie Jesus said:


> Thanks guys! St. Vincent is probably my favourite street in the city, architecturally. *Many buildings feel more like shortened American skyscrapers *rather than the standard British Victoriana, which while heavily ornamental never went particularly high. Had the wars and economic woes of the 30's and 40's not occured I reckon there would be a few Glasgow/Chicago style highrises around this area. Possibly something similar to the KBC Tower in Antwerp.
> 
> But we're still waiting for modern highrise to grace the city centre


Exactly what I thought, the architecture is simply impressive, go Glasgow! :applause:


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

geoff189d said:


> Shame Elphinstone wasn't built. I would have formed a grand landmark at the approach to the downtown section of the street.


Tru dat. I was never really blown away by Elphinstones design but the streetscape of the city centre is begging for highrise consctruction.

But the site is there and cleared, and it's in a shit-hot location (as are many others) so it's a case of playing the waiting game.


----------



## nastyathenian (Jun 17, 2006)

It seems to me that Glasgow has more in common with Central Europe than with England. Some buildings, namely those clad with reddish stones, remind me of Nuremberg.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

nastyathenian said:


> It seems to me that Glasgow has more in common with Central Europe than with England. Some buildings, namely those clad with reddish stones, remind me of Nuremberg.


Quite interesting you say that, Scotlands land ownership laws traditionally differed from Englands, so that while England traditionally built terraced houses, Scotlands cities and larger towns built up in European style tenement apartment buildings. (Edinburghs Old Town once had residential tenements over 10 stories high in the 18th century)

The larger city centre buildings are clad in red and blonde sandstone as this is a common type of stone in this part of the country, I'm not entirely sure but I guess the reason stone was used in Scotland and brick favoured in England was because building-quality stone was more readily available up here? Someone knowledgeable will have to confirm that though...


----------



## Cosimo63 (Oct 31, 2006)

Just spent the most enjoyable hour trawling through this thread.

I know most of the images, having walked or driven through them many times but SZJ has just done a great job for the Glasgow tourist industry.

Wonderful stuff. Love it.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Cosimo63 said:


> Just spent the most enjoyable hour trawling through this thread.
> 
> I know most of the images, having walked or driven through them many times but SZJ has just done a great job for the Glasgow tourist industry.
> 
> Wonderful stuff. Love it.


Well thanks a lot for the positive remarks! (and apologies for the late reply!)

Photos from the weekend, starting from Friday when a mini-heatwave caused me to mysteriously phone in sick for work (advice I'd give to anyone stuck in a crap job from time to time)

*Glasgow Green* is the oldest public park in the city, originally used in the 15th century as an area used for animal grazing, until eventually the marshy land was drained and levelled. After coal deposits were discovered beneath the Green in the 19th century it was very nearly mined several times, but always saved due to public opposition to such plans. I spent a good chunk of my day here. 




























The McLennan Arch at the entrance to the Green.









The following pictures are about the closest you'll get to 'street photography' from me.



























Phew, now thats out the way, the following pictures were taken from the Glasgow Metropolitan College building, one of the taller buildings in the city centre.

These three buildings are what little remains of Cathedral Street prior to mass redevelopment in the 1960s.









Toward the Cowcaddens tower blocks to the north and a few newer developments.









Whisky distillery chimney









A lesser seen angle of the city centre and its skyline. (or lack of) The building to the right-ish is under going refurbishment and recladding.









Back down...



























Friday afternoon gridlock









...













































Back on the Green!









The Peoples Palace museum and winter garden, built as a gift to the citizens of the city in 1898 during its industrial heyday.









The adjascent Doulton Fountain, largest terracotta fountain in the world.


















The Templeton Carpet Factory building, modelled on the Doge's Palace in Venice, since extended and redeveloped as a business centre and apartments (as well as an excellent microbrewery and pub, which I unfortunately didn't get to visit that day)


















On a good day like this the sight of families relaxing in the park with high rise housing schemes and industry (the chimney is another whisky distillery) nearby creates an unusual contrast.













































This man was standing perfectly still in this pose in the middle of Argyle Street... for what what reason I'm still unsure...









The evening sun casting heavenly light on the Central Station. 









More to come, but I'm damn tired! Watch this space...


----------



## thewallpart6 (Aug 23, 2009)

The next time I'm in the UK, I'll make sure to visit Glasgow.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks guys!

A few more pictures from that day...


















A fantastic building, designed by Mackintosh, but impossible to get a good photo of!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great updates.....thanks.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

No problemo!


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

I have looked at all the pictures on this thread. A fantastic collection of photographs of a beautiful city. I would love to visit one day.


----------



## PadArch (Apr 1, 2010)

VelesHomais said:


> Beautiful city. Was it particularly rich during the Victorian era? The facades are all laid in stone. How many Scots and Englishmen are there for comparison?


Glasgow became rich during the boom of its shipping industry. At its peak, 1/3 of all steel sheeps in the world were manufactured on the Clyde (Glasgows main river). Then the supplies of steel in the area dried up, and the industry moved elsewhere, which caused a decline in Glasgow's fortunes.


----------



## fatweegee (Jul 24, 2009)

As to the issue of Second City of the Empire - several cities lay claim to this - notably Glasgow, Birmingham and Manchester as already pointed out, however the 'forgotten' Second City is Dublin which also had a claim. During much of the timeline of the Empire it was not only a large and productive city with many fine buildings, it was the only other city claiming the title that was also a capital city.


----------



## Copperknickers (May 15, 2011)

fatweegee said:


> As to the issue of Second City of the Empire - several cities lay claim to this - notably Glasgow, Birmingham and Manchester as already pointed out, however the 'forgotten' Second City is Dublin which also had a claim. During much of the timeline of the Empire it was not only a large and productive city with many fine buildings, it was the only other city claiming the title that was also a capital city.


Tbh even as a second generation Irish immigrant I wouldn't call Dublin (imo better than Glasgow in looks) the Second City, because it was a colony of the Empire unlike Scottish and English cities. But still, Glasgow has one of the world's best cityscapes, and just as much character as Dublin and London (and much more than Edinburgh :S).


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Glasgow: fantastic city.

A sister city to Liverpool - which, actually, WAS the second city of the empire.

Lots of architecture reminiscent of Liverpool - both being great Victorian ports and trade cities. 
Glasgow was fortunate not to have been subject to sustained bombing during the 2nd World War, in the way that Liverpool was, and hence it retains more of its fine heritage.
Although, of course, Liverpool is still fabulous.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

fatweegee said:


> As to the issue of Second City of the Empire - several cities lay claim to this - notably Glasgow, Birmingham and Manchester as already pointed out, however the 'forgotten' Second City is Dublin which also had a claim. During much of the timeline of the Empire it was not only a large and productive city with many fine buildings, it was the only other city claiming the title that was also a capital city.


But unlike Glasgow, Dublin is not an architecturally grand city. Quite the opposite really.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

openlyJane said:


> Glasgow: fantastic city.
> 
> A sister city to Liverpool - which, actually, WAS the second city of the empire.
> 
> ...


There are indeed many similarities between the two! Liverpool has some fantastic modern stuff too though, a lot more than Glasgow got in the last decade or so. Been enjoying your thread! Hoping to visit sometime in the near future.

Not a massive update, mostly some of the bigger Victorian commercial buildings...


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Keep it going, Glasgow is simply delicious. :cheers2:


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Copperknickers said:


> Tbh even as a second generation Irish immigrant I wouldn't call Dublin (imo better than Glasgow in looks) the Second City, because it was a colony of the Empire unlike Scottish and English cities.


That isn't strictly true. Although Ireland is a separate island, it was part of the United Kingdom (of Great Britain and Ireland) As it was actually part of the UK, and completely run from London for a long time. Surely you don't see Northern Ireland, under pretty much the exact same position as ROI until independence as a colony today? 

Absolutely amazing photos as usual btw!!!


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks guys!

If I'm going to wade into the 'Second City' debate, all I'll do is repeat that while it may have been important at the height of the Empire, the status is largely irrelevant today.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Finally, a chance to update!

Around autumn time, the city gets fantastic light, so here's a few pics in the low, hazy, cold sun.

















































































































































A crane! A rare sight since the end of the last construction boom.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Indeed, beautiful light! Thanks for the new pics! :cheers:


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Around the *Cathedral Precinct* now... the area is much quieter than it should be, due to being quite seperated from the city centre by awful road planning and a large university campus, although as Scotland's only surviving pre-Reformation cathedral, it is worthy of note, particularly as the point where Glasgow was officially founded.

The original place of worship was founded here in the 6th century by St Mungo (or St Kentigern, depending on who you're asking.) with the first stone cathedral in place in 1136 and the present day one consecrated in 1197. (it has of course been altered and changed much since then) Of course there had been a settlement grew up further toward the river at the lowest forded point for unknown hundreds of years before, but religion being the be all and end all back in the bad old days St Mungo is seen as the 'founder' of the city as we know it.










The survival of Glasgow Cathedral in the face of the Reformation (the rise of Protestandism against the existing Roman Catholic church around 1560, resulting in the defacement or destruction of cathedrals all over the country.) is due to the people of Glasgows affection for the building. As overzealous mobs threatened to destroy the cathedral as they had done so many others, the biggest loss undoubtedly being St Andrews cathedral, the tradesmen of the city took it upon themselves to defend it. Although still a relatively small city there was enough 'collective sanity' in the population to hold together the cathedral... a brilliant ode to the benefits of city living if ever there was one .

Firstly, The Necropolis, resting place for the industrial and merchant elite during the city's boom years. This deserves a thread of its own, but I was only passing through.














































The Provands Lordship, built 1471, is the oldest building in Glasgow, and the last remaining fragment of the medieval city. Originally, similar stone buildings would have populated this area around the cathedral, with less grand stone and timber buildings further downhill.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Missed your updates and you came back with some stunning buildings! :cheers1:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome shots from Glasgow....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

Scotland is blessed with so many stunning cities for a country of this size. Spent an amazing week there years ago, it's time to come visit again, I think. thanks for the pics


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks guys! One last update for now, taken in the East End area of *Dennistoun* where I currently live. Unlike the idyllic West the East End has a more industrial past with a firmly working class population and a reputation for deprivation, poor health and unemployment since industrial decline.

Dennistoun was established by Alexander Dennistoun, from a wealthy family which was involved in shipping. The original intention was streets of villas and terraced rowhouses, for the growing middle and upper classes of the time. The first house was built in 1861 and several streets were laid out soon after. The East End was polluted and less attractive to the wealthy clientelle he wished to attract however, and he faced competition from large estates in the leafy West End and Southside. After Alexander died in 1874 shift in development changed to tenement housing for workers, and within the wider dirt and squalor of the East End the area was regarded as an attractive, respectable working class one.

As with much of the city Dennistoun was hit hard by the decline of heavy industry but cheap rents and proximity to the city centre mean the area has become attractive in recent years to students and young people who cannot afford rents elsewhere. Gentrification has not been sweeping so the local population is an odd mix of elderly locals, working class families and hip young outsiders. Coffeeshops and art galleries sit side by side with greasy cafes and discount shops. All within the context of a strong, dense urban form and excellent domestic architecture.

It's actually a good place to live too. 
































































These tall social housing blocks are the city's tallest and dominate the area. Luckily they are scheduled for demolition.



























Here is the older part of the area, with rowhomes and villas, many of which have now been subdivided into smaller flats
.






























































































































Back to the tenemental area.


























































































Fantastic art deco, a former ciggarette factory, now offices.


----------



## Copperknickers (May 15, 2011)

Mr Bricks said:


> But unlike Glasgow, Dublin is not an architecturally grand city. Quite the opposite really.


Not at all! Glasgow is hardly grand in the European sense. It is impressive and chic, but it lacks anything remotely comparable to the large boulevards, parks and neoclassical style of Dublin. Indeed, Phoenix park is the largest city park in Europe, and O'Connell Street is one of the widest. Apart from George Square, Glasgow has barely any room for grandioseness: its too compact and eclectic. I think one of the great strengths of Glasgow is that it manages to achieve a chic and trendy feel akin to the likes of Central Paris, Madrid and Milan, yet doesn't overdo the grandeur, by having a degree of variety rather than the Louvre-esque massive symetrical works where whole streets have exactly the same facade all the way down.



Conor said:


> That isn't strictly true. Although Ireland is a separate island, it was part of the United Kingdom (of Great Britain and Ireland) As it was actually part of the UK, and completely run from London for a long time. Surely you don't see Northern Ireland, under pretty much the exact same position as ROI until independence as a colony today?


It was a colony though, in the sense that it was a conquered nation, not a part of the real nation. And ask any Irishman today if you want proof that it was never 'British' in the sense of the UK. Irish people were treated as second class citizens even into the 20th Century.



Sweet Zombie Jesus said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> If I'm going to wade into the 'Second City' debate, all I'll do is repeat that while it may have been important at the height of the Empire, the status is largely irrelevant today.


True, there is no Empire therefore there is no Second city any more. But it's a historical debate so the reality doesn't matter, just who expresses their opinion better.


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

Urbanista1 said:


> Scotland is blessed with so many stunning cities for a country of this size.


The UK has a population of over 60 million people. Naturally, it is one of the larger sovereign states of Europe.

Now I'm not trying to claim that Scotland isn't a nation, but it hasn't been a country for over 300 years, nor has England or Wales.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Sweet Zombie Jesus said:


> A walk around town during my lunch break earlier.


 Stunning set of streetscapes here, very impressive. I particularly like the 15th photo down, with its large and shapely glass windows. Looks like it was formerly a dept store. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Glasgow's great.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys!

Pennypacker I see what you're trying to say, but Urbanista was talking about the quality of architecture and urbanism in Scotland, not it's constitutional status. Going to pre-emptively insist that I (and others) would rather not see such arguments on this thread, they tend to get ugly.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Copperknickers said:


> Not at all! Glasgow is hardly grand in the European sense.


I think the pictures tell another story.  Anyway, thanks for the beautiful updates, Glasgow is a terrific city. :cheers:


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Copperknickers said:


> Not at all! Glasgow is hardly grand in the European sense. It is impressive and chic, but it lacks anything remotely comparable to the large boulevards, parks and neoclassical style of Dublin. Indeed, Phoenix park is the largest city park in Europe, and O'Connell Street is one of the widest. Apart from George Square, Glasgow has barely any room for grandioseness: its too compact and eclectic. I think one of the great strengths of Glasgow is that it manages to achieve a chic and trendy feel akin to the likes of Central Paris, Madrid and Milan, yet doesn't overdo the grandeur, by having a degree of variety rather than the Louvre-esque massive symetrical works where whole streets have exactly the same facade all the way down.


Actually Glasgow is quite grand. Gridpattern and streets lined with very grand Victorian architecture, a bit like in Liverpool. That gives a sense of scale and grandeur. O'Connel Street is wide and the buildings lining it on the larger side, but that's about it. Overall Dublin is dominated by narrow streets, terraces and townhouses. It is a city that feels compact and dense, but far from grand.


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Mr Bricks said:


> Actually Glasgow is quite grand. Gridpattern and streets lined with very grand Victorian architecture, a bit like in Liverpool. That gives a sense of scale and grandeur. O'Connel Street is wide and the buildings lining it on the larger side, but that's about it. Overall Dublin is dominated by narrow streets, terraces and townhouses. It is a city that feels compact and dense, but far from grand.


+1
Glasgow is a very beautiful city. Its inner suburbs ( West & East End ) are probably the nicest and best preserved in the UK after London.
:cheers:


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Okay so Glasgow doesn't have the 'grand boulevards' that carve through continental European cities (the city largely grew as planned districts built between existing routes and centres) but we've got grand parks like the monumental Glasgow Green and the leafy Kelvingrove, overlooked by stone towers. Neoclassical style? Please.  Glasgow got it's own local brand of Art-Nouveau, perfectly marrying the large austere facades and wild aspirations of the industrialists of the day, towering over the long, straight roads which while narrow serves to keep the central streets pedestrian friendly and well enclosed. Outside of the centre districts of uniformly dense residential tenements are towered over by industrial age cranes and the towers of a failed mid-20th century utopia.

There's very little room for the halfway house here.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow! I had no idea that Glasgow had such wonderful and grand architecture. I was expecting something nice but on a smaller scale. I like how dark and gloomy it looks out there.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks! I wouldn't say it's gloomy, although maybe I'm just used to it. I'd imagine it's pitch black compared to LA.


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Languishing in post-christmas winter gloom.





































with bonus camera smudge!


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

Another _very_ short update...

*Collegelands/Bellgrove* is an inner-East End area which was previously largely industrial. Most of the old sites have been cleared and regeneration is ongoing.





































New office building on the site of an old rail yard, with the red brick referencing the industrial material, and incorporating an existing wall on the site. If High Speed Rail comes to the city as proposed it will occupy a site next to this.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Great photos of a great city  My kind of city! Thanks for sharing :cheers:


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus (Sep 11, 2008)

The sun is out and the temperature is finally rising again! But instead of the usual flowery trees in the park stuff, I thought I'd take the good weather as a chance to catch some of the buildings in the city centre in more detail.





































Glass roof extension,









Ship,



























Always liked the green and white striped detail at the top floor here,












































































































Hatrack,


















Boxed beast,































































Modern stuff - just to mix it up a bit,


















Cheeky box poking over the copper facade,



























They should've designed the whole building like this little box here,



























Not sure why, I think I just liked the font of the signage on this building,




































Dark horse,



























Bay window,


















I've photographed this one before but I reckon the way this otherwise ordinary tenement deals with the corner deserves another million shots,


----------



## Kolothos (Oct 7, 2011)

I've only just came across this thread. It's brilliant. One of the reasons I joined this forum was to make my morning commute to Uni a little more interesting. I like to take in my surroundings, and as my commute either takes me through town on the Bus, underground on the Subway or on my Bike through the Pacific Quay into the West End, or occasionally a walk down the Broomielaw, I recognise most of the places you have photographed, but I'm afraid I've taken most of the architecture for granted!

Cheers pal!


----------



## Milan Luka (Oct 10, 2007)

Really appreciate the effort you've put into this thread. Good to see a few places i recognise from previous visits. I worked in Edinburgh for a couple of years but always enjoyed day trips to Glasgow for shopping, vibrancy and the different slice of life you only get from Weegies.

Im certain you'll understand what I mean when I say I thought Glasgow would be a city I wouldn't like, but when I experienced it for myself I fell in love instantly.

I see you haven't posted for a while but I hope you'll return with more shots soon.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

So regal!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great updates from Glasgow...kay:


----------

